# Nice Pierce on San Diego CL (which translated means "whales vagina" ) $300



## bikewhorder (Jan 10, 2014)

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/nsd/bik/4280617421.html

[video=youtube;cT8sIT4vBUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cT8sIT4vBUQ[/video]


----------



## ballooney (Jan 10, 2014)

I didn't know it snowed there!  Must be a different San Diego


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 10, 2014)

ballooney said:


> I didn't know it snowed there!  Must be a different San Diego




Ha! Didn't even notice that! Must be an old pic from when he first purchased it in Denver. Just contacted him. Waiting to hear back...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 10, 2014)

ballooney said:


> I didn't know it snowed there!  Must be a different San Diego




I think hwy 76 is up by alpine, which gets snow..


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 10, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Just contacted him. Waiting to hear back...




I'll accept the pedals as my finders fee if you get it.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 10, 2014)

*im too fast for ya*

ill be picking up the bike tomorrow at an undisclosed location. Also, I emailed him yesterday, before you posted this, so no finders fee


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 11, 2014)

Got the bike home. I'll post some pictures tomorrow in its own thread. Too bad it didnt have the headbadge! And the frame is really bad...


----------

